# HSG abandoned



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Ruth Please help!
Dr has just had to abandon HSG. She was very good and I felt comfortable with her, but apparently my cervix was so very retroverted and the cervix so small and tight that she couldn't get the probe through with the dye, that is once she was able to find the cervix! She apologised and so did I. I really tried hard to relax and kept telling myself that I was willing to go through anything to have a baby, but in the end we had to give up. I feel really bruised, but more importantly, I'm now so so scared. There was no one to talk to afterwards and I have a couple of questions:
1. If HSG was impossible, then surely I can't have IVF (eg EC, ET) if I get to that stage.
2. She mentioned that my cervix could be a cause for infertility, is that possible. If it is adding to it, then surely it's not worth trying injections with sex.

I'm really scared and haven't stopped crying yet. I never thought this would happen.


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Rowena

I had exactly the same problem.....mine had to be abandoned.....you get yourself all worked up and think whatever the pain jus do it!!......but they wont....in IVF the catheter they use is much smaller so dont worry you will be able to have IVF, i asked the doc exactly the same question 'could this be the cause of my infertility?' and she said not.....dont know bout you but when i got off that bloody slab i could hardly put my legs back together!!!

Anyhow dry your eyes and sont worry hun  

Jan xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Jan's right, it is a different catheter they use for treatment plus they can use different types tailored to what is best for you. If they have any concerns they may suggest you have a hysteroscopy and dilation to hopefully make the cervix slightly wider and easier for treatment. You may need to have a laproscopy to check your tubes if they feel trying a HSG again is inadvisable and could do the hysterscopy and dilatation all at the same time.

Ruth


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Rowena
sorry it had to be abandoned hun.
After I had mine, gynae wasn't convinced about the findings (my tubes were in spasm during the test) so she did a laparoscopy with the dye on me under anaesthetic so I was therefore relaxed etc rather tensed up.  might be an idea if you want to definitely check your tubes etc xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Jan, Ruth and flowerpot. This morning I feel like I've just gotten down from a 2 day horse ride! Not that that worries me, as I'm willing to go through any amount of pain to get the right result. I am still in shock that the HSG had to be abandoned as I was so excited about starting the injections and getting some real progression. I've spoken to Gp and lap sounds likely. 

Ruth - Sounds like the hysterscopy and dilatation would be a good idea too (thanks for informing me of that). I was wondering how long the effects of that last for, as I'm expecting to take injections for 6 months before they suggest IVF? I don't know if they will do it, but at least I can ask.

Jan, Re: question about whether it is affecting my fertility. Whilst on the table, asking questions was the last thing on my mind, I was trying to chat to the nurse who's hand I was squeezing to take my mind off things. It was actually the dr who suggested it might be one cause of my fertility problems. I was shocked but didn't go into it then as I couldn't concentrate. It had never crossed my mind. Maybe I'll find out more sometime.

Flowerpot, having my tubes checked was the consultant's preference before I start injections (I certainly didn't ask for it however sensible it is to have it done first). Sounds like the GA would be more peaceful though.

Feeling a bit of a failure now and need to know what's going to happen. Wasn't able to find anyone yesterday at the hospital who would talk to me as people were very busy with other things, so I made DH's shirt wet instead by crying into his chest in the car. He eventually got me to tell him what had happened. His response was I don't understand - you'll have to draw me a diagram!

Thanks for being here FF.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Rowena
i am so sorry to hear about what you went through. I also had a similar experience but as I had my test dne privately the consultant took the time to talk me through things. The first time he explained that my cervix was too tight to get through but that this was common especially in someone who has not had a child and also because this is a difficult and embarrasing test to undergo. He then tried a slightly different technique which involved using a suction pump to keep the cervix open he was very gentle and they managed to complete the test which was thankfully normal.

The consultant later sat down and explained all of the results and assured me that having a tight or high cervix in no way affects your fertility as the crevix is designed to raise and lower throughout your cycle. Please don't let an unsympathetic silly doctor upest you. 
the other girls are right and if you have a lap you will be under anesethtic and therefore relaxed.
Good luck 
Frances


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Frances,
Thanks for the reassurance. Just wanted to say that I thought the dr was absolutely fantastic at the job in hand. She was calm and never made me feel mentally uncomfortable. She said it wsn't my fault, but that I had an extremely awkward cervix. The problem came after we'd finished and I quickly escaped the X-ray department in total dispair and shock, to return to the safety of my normal clinic area. It was then that I couldn't find anyone to talk to. Even if the dr had tried to talk to me more afterwards, I don't suppose I would have taken much in, sat in a pool of fluid and after such a traumatic time for the both of us, I don't think I would have thought of many questions anyway. It was only walking down the empty corridor that it suddenly dawned on me that maybe this was the end of everything.

I am grateful for you passing on the info that a tight cervix doesn't affect fertility. Thanks.


----------

